# How is the ML and the IRL looking these days?



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Haven't been out in a bit, and with all the wind, wondering how it is out there, same weather we are seeing in Orlando?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Wind doesn't matter...fish the upwind side of the Lagoon.
There are launch points all the way around.

Sunrise Friday AM at parking lot 5, Canaveral Seashore
mosquitoes were there to greet us on arrival










Found a spot out of the wind for flycasting










Always calm in the windshadow,
GladesGhost wandered off to chase visible topwater action
while I was getting the trailer ready to retrieve the boat.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: How are is the ML and the IRL looking these days?*

Hey Brett, guess I don't recall the area as well as I'd hoped, but are you referencing a launch past the pay gate into where Playalinda beach is and such? Never put in over there, I usually end up just running across the Lagoon, that's why I ask about the wind.

Great photo too!

Steve


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

There are ramps all the way around.
I drive in from the north end through New Smyrna Beach
or take US1 through Edgewater to access the west side.
The Grass Slipper doesn't do well in a chop,
so I launch at whatever ramp is upwind that day
and closest to where I want to fish.

Ramp information on the Park website:

http://www.nps.gov/pwr/customcf/apps/maps/showmap.cfm?alphacode=cana&parkname=Canaveral%20National%20Seashore


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for that link, looks like that ramp would be at the end of that road? 

Bit north for me coming from where I am at, but just wanted to get an idea of where it was in relation to everything else.

Steve


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You got it. There's a parking area for beachgoers (lot 5).
The ramp (goon-side) is a sand/shell slope, used mainly by kayakers.
Minimal parking available, enough for 3 or 4 trailers.
Fills up fast on weekends.


----------

